# Why LeBron should come to NY



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://nymag.com/news/sports/lebron/


Saw this on the NBA forum and figured I would link it here.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> http://nymag.com/news/sports/lebron/
> 
> 
> Saw this on the NBA forum and figured I would link it here.


I actually just got through reading that article and was floored by how much research went into it. Long story short, the guy should head to New York but it almost makes too much sense. I think if they lose before the NBA finals, he'd be on his way here. I don't believe he'll leave Cleveland without a sign and trade, however; its home and he knows that that team is going to be terrible without him so I think he'd demand that to at least have them compensated.


----------

